# Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer



## Rhyn (28. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen
Ich angle auf dem Bodensee. Ich möchte mir nun ein neues Echolot/GPS Gerät anschaffen. Bis anhin arbeitete ich mit einem Humminbird 798ci Side Imaging. Das Gerät funktioniert sehr gut. Die neuen Echolote/GPS arbeiten nun neu mit der CHIRP-Sonartechnologie. Mit CHIRP erhält man bedeutend mehr und bessere Erkenntnisse aus dem Angelgewässer.
Habe mir verschiedene CHIRP-Geräte in einer ähnlichen Preisklasse genauer angeschaut.
Zur Auswahl:
- Humminbird Helix 9 CHIRP DI GPS G2 mit Geber
- Lowrance Elite 9 Ti Echolot GPS mit TotalScan Heckgeber
- Garmin echoMap CHIRP 92SV mit Heckgeber
Eigentlich war mein Favorit das Garmin echoMap CHIRP 92SV mit Heckgeber. Auch wenn dieses Gerät über keinen Touchscreen verfügt und nicht Netzwerkfähig ist. Brauche ich beides nicht.
Die Gründe, welche für Garmin sprechen: Quickdraw Contours gratis einfach zu bedienende Angelkarten-Aufzeichnung! Heckgeber mit sehr breiter Abdeckung! Automatisch Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit! (angepasst an Bootsgeschwindigkeit)
Nun haben mich aber verschiedene Einträge im Forum etwas aufgeschreckt. „Das Garmin echoMap CHIRP 92SV ist schon 2 Jahre auf dem Markt|bigeyes und soll von einigen Garmin-Vertretern in Europa bereits vom Markt genommen worden sein!“|bigeyes
Wer kann mir nun bei meiner Kaufentscheidung behilflich sein?


----------



## goldfisch12 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Tja, so ist das mit den Foren. Da kann jeder schreiben, was er will. Manchmal ist das informativ, häufig aber auch schlaues Bla,bla um des Schreibens willen.
Wer wann welches Gerät vom Markt nimmt, ist sicher keine Neuigkeiten, die der Hersteller in die Foren streut, um aus guten Geräten Ladenhüter zu machen. Das Garmin 527xs zum Beispiel kam Ende 2011 auf den Markt,wurde 2014 todgesagt (von schlauen Händlern, die meinten es wäre nicht mehr lieferbar) und ist immer noch im Programm. Das nur mal so zum Thema.
Ich habe soeben eines der neuesten Garmin Geräte bekommen, ein GPSMAP 722xs, das zwar topmodernes Design mit Touchscreen aufweist, sich ansonsten aber technisch nicht von den bereits länger auf dem Markt befindlichen Geräten ( z.B. dem 7407xsv) unterscheidet, wenn man mal vom fehlenden sidescan absieht.
Das 92sv ist innerhalb der ECHOMAP Familie Stand der Technik. Und , was die Chirp Technik angeht, macht die Konkurrenz den Garmin Leute nichts vor sondern eher etwas nach und das auch nur halbherzig.
Einfach einmal die angebotenen Geber im Programm vergleichen. Welche echten Chirp Geber hat denn z.B. Lowrance im Angebot, oder auch Humminbird?
Und wie sieht es mit den technischen Daten aus? Nur Garmin veröffentlicht sie. Warum wohl? 
Würdest Du ein Auto kaufen, bei dem der Hersteller aus den Leistungsdaten ein Geheimnis macht?

Schau Dir doch einmal die beiden Garmin Praxistests an. Das 72sv ist mit dem 92sv technisch identisch, sie unterscheiden sich nur in der Bildschirmgröße. Der eingesetzte Chirp Geber GT52-TM ist in beiden Tests verwendet worden.

http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/tackle/echolot-test-garmin-echomap-72sv-52dv-in-der-praxis
http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/garmin-striker-7sv-5dv-echolot-praxis-test


----------



## fischbär (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle sehr gut überlegen, ob ich das HB gegen ein neues tausche. Was versprichst Du Dir denn davon? Der beste Allround-Deal im Moment ist vermutlich das Lowrance Elite 7 Ti. Gibt auch nen umgelabelten Klon von Simrad Go 7 oder so heißt das Ding. Vorteil: Totalscan mit ausgezeichneter Bildqualität, Du kannst auch Daten loggen, die Du später am PC nutzen kannst um Tiefenkarten zu erstellen (das geht bei Garmin zB kaum), offenes Format für eigene Karten und top Bildqualität.
Aber ob es sich lohnt bzweifle ich. Mehr fangen wirst Du nicht.


----------



## Rhyn (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Herzlichen Dank für sehr informativen Antworten auf meine Fragen.


----------



## kv2408 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Das Humminbird Helix 9 CHIRP DI GPS G2 hat wiederum den Vorteil, dass mit dem AutoChartLive eine Tiefenkarte direkt auf dem Echo erzeugt werden kann. Muss somit nicht wie bei anderen Geräten am PC bearbeiten werden.
Wenn du dich informieren möchtest, würde ich die die Aqua Fisch in 2 Wochen empfehlen. Soweit ich weiß, hat das Echolotzentrum einen Stand und die sind echt gut.

Gruß


----------



## fischbär (1. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Kostet das eigentlich extra, Autochart? Wie geht das denn mit variablem Wasserstand um? Kann man die Karten irgendwie auf den PC bringen oder nur im Gerät nutzen?


----------



## Frank aus Lev (1. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*



fischbär schrieb:


> Kostet das eigentlich extra, Autochart? Wie geht das denn mit variablem Wasserstand um? Kann man die Karten irgendwie auf den PC bringen oder nur im Gerät nutzen?


Autochart Live ist kostenlos auf den Geräten. Wenn man das auf dem PC bearbeiten möchte, ist Autochart Pro oder Autochart PC erforderlich.
Hier mal ein Link, da wird einiges erklärt.
*Hier der Link*


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Zur Zeit werden etliche Geraete von Garmin vom Markt genommen.  

fuer den Bodensee und andere Gewaesser Deutschland ist eine eigene Garmin Karte verfuegbar. habe diese selber noch nicht benutzt aber gutes gehoert.

Garmin bluecharts Karten kann man kopieren und bekommt teilweise diese guenstiger im web.

Bei Navionics und c map funktioniert das nicht.

das einzigste was mich mittlerweile stoert ist das Navionics and c map nicht mehr in Garmin Geraeten arbeiten.

gute Garmin Chirp Geber sind in der Regel teuer.

Solltest Du ausserhalb des Bodensees angeln, dann wuerde ich mir auch Raymarine oder Simrad oder Lowrance Geraete anschauen.


gib act bei den Gebern.Viele Hersteller bitten Kombos an wo es dann den billigsten Geber dazu GIBT.

gegenueber deiner Humminbird wird es eine neue Welt dastellen. Ich mag Raymarine und Garmin vom Preisleistungverhaeltnis. ansonsten hatte ich ein simrad. Die Geber unterstuetzen verschiedene Chirp frequenzen.  bei Garmin muss du extra Geber installieren. die meisten kaufen Lowrance oder Garmin und demnach wirst mehr Informationen finden.


----------



## fischbär (1. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> gegenueber deiner Humminbird wird es eine neue Welt dastellen.



Aha. Kannst Du das mal näher ausführen? Was genau wird denn besser und was bringt das konkret?


----------



## goldfisch12 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*



fischbär schrieb:


> Aha. Kannst Du das mal näher ausführen? Was genau wird denn besser und was bringt das konkret?



Wie soll er das denn machen? Um hier gesicherte Aussagen treffen zu können, müsste er die angesprochenen Geräte alle schon einmal im Boot gehabt haben. Selbst Redakteure der schreibenden Zunft, die den ein oder anderen Vergleichstest mit Geräten gängiger Hersteller hinter sich haben, tun sich schwer hier Aussagen zu treffen, die frei von persönlichen Vorlieben, subjektiven Wahrnehmungen und gelesenen Statements sind.
Sicher ist, dass gute Festfrequenzecholote wie das angespr. HM798ci gegenüber der Masse der Chirp Geräte mittlerer Preislage nicht so wesentlich im Nachteil sind, dass ein Neukauf Verbesserungen bringt, die den Geldeinsatz lohnen. Insofern muss ich Dir recht geben.


----------



## goldfisch12 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Zur Zeit werden etliche Geraete von Garmin vom Markt genommen.
> 
> Wie es scheint bist Du besser informiert als jeder andere.
> Vielleicht listet Du die Geräte einmal auf, die angeblich vom Markt genommen werden. Woher Du solches Wissen generierst, würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## djloma82 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Weil wir gerade bei den Side Imaging Geräten sind.

 Wie stellt ihr eigentlich euer Side Imaging ein?

 z.B. bei 5 Metern Wassertiefe = 20 Meter Links/Rechts
       bei 10 Metern Wassertiefe = 30 Meter Links/Rechts

 Gibt es da irgendeine Richtwerttabelle ?#c

 Hab ein Garmin Striker 7sv seit Ende letzten Jahres, aber mit der Automatikeinstellung im SI Modus bin ich da nicht so ganz zufrieden

 Gruß


----------



## fischbär (2. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Das hat so viel nicht mit der Tiefe zu tun, sondern mit dem Bild und was mich interessiert und wie ich angle. Will ich möglichst viel Boden mappen? Maximale Range wo es noch Bild gibt. Egal wie tief. Will ich sehen ob unterm Boot Fisch ist und ob L/R? Vielleicht 5 m. Will ich Fische anwerfen? Vielleicht 15 bis 20m.
Stell doch mal ein paar Screenshots rein und sage was Dir da nicht gefällt.


----------



## Rhyn (2. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Hallo zusammen
Werde am 10. März mit Sicherheit an die Aquafisch-Messe nach Friedrichshafen gehen und dort die Leute vom Echolotzentrum Schlageter treffen. Habe im Vorfeld schon entsprechende Kontakte mit den Leuten von Schlageter gehabt. Eines habe ich inzwischen jedoch festgestellt. Die neue CHIRP-Sonartechnologie ist ein Quantensprung im Bereich der Echolottechnik. Insbesondere beim Echolotgeber, dem „Gehirn“ des Fischfinders darf nicht gespart werden. Garmin EchoMap CHIRP SV mit Heckgeber GT-52 ist immer noch mein Favorit. Warum? Die Kartenerstellung ist einfach und kostet nichts! Die Bildschirmgeschwindigkeit passt sich über GPS automatisch an die Bootsgeschwindigkeit an. Der von Garmin entwickelte CHIRP-Heckgeber GT52HW-TM hat alles, was ich bei meiner Bodenseefischerei brauche. Gerne nehme ich natürlich weitere Empfehlungen für andere Produkte der gleichen Preisklasse (€ 1200.- bis € 1700.-) entgegen. 
Grüsse euch vom Bodensee, Gregor


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> Bellyboatangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zur Zeit werden etliche Geraete von Garmin vom Markt genommen.
> ...


----------



## Rhyn (3. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Danke, werde ich machen.


----------



## goldfisch12 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> goldfisch12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schau ganz einfach bei Garmin.com bei den verschiedenen Laendern und du wirst sehen das etliche Geraete discontinued sind.
> ...


----------



## Rhyn (4. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> Bellyboatangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Genau so habe ich mir das gedacht. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war die Rede von aktuellen Geräten, wie dem 92sv und nicht von alten Kamellen wie das 50s oder das 50dv, die schon einige Zeit vom Markt sind.
> ...


----------



## Frank aus Lev (4. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Ich finde die Geräte von dem was sie versprechen super.
Habe das 10er, aber noch nicht eingebaut. 
Das soll aber gleich noch geschehen.:q
Im Demomodus zeigt es sich auch super, bis dazu was genaueres sagen kann, dauert noch ein wenig. Mit viel Glück bin ich nächstes Wochenende damit auf dem Wasser. 
Ein Bekannter testet morgen das erste mal das 12er, wenn ich was weiß sage ich Bescheid.|wavey:


----------



## goldfisch12 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*



Rhyn schrieb:


> goldfisch12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mich weiter umgesehen und werde in Friedrichshafen an der Aquafisch mal das Humminbird Helix 9 CHIRP SI G2N MEGA Imaging etwas ausführlicher in Augenschein nehmen. Dieses Gerät macht mir ebenfalls einen ganz guten Eindruck. Zudem könnte ich auch meine Bodenseekarte von Navionics weiter verwenden. Was meint ihr zu diesem Echolot/GPS?
> ...


----------



## Rhyn (4. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Vielen Dank für den Link zur Thematik „Echolot“ Die darin angedruckten Ratschläge habe ich bereits hinter mir. Mein neues Echolot wird nie mobil in den Einsatz kommen und nicht der Witterung ausgesetzt. (in Kabine montiert) 
Wie schon in einem früheren Beitrag erwähnt, habe ich momentan schon ein Humminbird 798ci Side Imaging im Einsatz. War bis jetzt mit dem Gerät ganz gut zurechtgekommen und auch die Qualität steht gleichgelagerten Geräten nicht nach. Kann mir daher nur schwer vorstellen, dass dies nun bei neuern Geräten plötzlich anders sein sollte. Was die Preise in USA betrifft, da kannst du auch  alle anderen Geräte anderer Marken günstiger erwerben. 
Schönes Wochenende, Gregor


----------



## fischbär (4. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> Rhyn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dann schau Dir das Helix einmal genau an, wie es verarbeitet ist, wie die Kabelanschlüsse ausgelegt sind und wie sich die Bildschirmanzeige optisch im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz anfühlt.
> ...


----------



## Rhyn (5. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Vielen Dank für die äusserst interessanten Zeilen. Es ist wirklich nicht leicht, eine gute Wahl zu treffen. Welches Garmin-Gerät würdest du den vorschlagen? Zu bedenken ist aber, der Panoptix-Geber ist sündhaft teuer, kostet so viel wie das Echolot und muss bei Fahrtgeschwindigkeiten über 30 km "eingezogen" werden. Kannst du mir bitte noch was zu SIMRAD sagen? Würde ein 7" Bildschirm ausreichen um aus 3-4 Meter noch etwas gut zu erkennen? Mein Echolot bleibt immer im "Trockenen" in der Kabine.
Mit 7" liege ich gut in meinem Budget von max. € 2500.- Würde sogar für ein 9" reichen. 
 Gruss, Gregor


----------



## goldfisch12 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Bei Deinem Buget solltest Du Dir einmal das Garmin GpsMap 7408xsv oder das neue 10Zoll  GPSMAP 1022xsv anschauen. Dazu würde jeweils der Garmin GT52M-TM Geber passen. Da hast Du nicht nur einen 8´bzw. 10´ Bildschirm sondern auch der "Rest" ist vom Feinsten. Das ist eine andere Welt als Helix , Elite oder Echomap. 
Auch das 1022xsv mit Geber sollte zu Deinem Buget machbar sein. Da muss man einfach hart verhandeln. Zu einem passenden Fachhändler kann ich vielleicht behilflich sein. Einfach eine PN schreiben.


----------



## Rhyn (5. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Herzlichen Dank
 Deine Empfehlungen habe ich bereits in meine Excelliste aufgenommen. Das sind wirklich 2 ganz besondere Equipement! Ich habe nun die Qual der Wahl, aber es ist für mich nun wieder etwas leichter geworden. Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich noch ein Zimmer in Friedrichshafen buchen muss! ha ha ha☺


----------



## fischbär (5. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Simrad ist im Prinzip Lowrance. Da kannst Du Dir die Sachen mit Structure Scan und Totalscan anschauen. Wenn Das Echolot fix ist, bringt Panoptix forward nichts, da du aus der Kabine raus eh nicht angeln kannst. Dann geht eh nur Panoptix Down. Das entspricht Structure Scan 3d von Lowrance. 
Dann wäre zb ein Elite 9 oder 12 Ti etwas. Einfach mit Structure Scan 3D und Totalscan kaufen (evtl braucht es für 3d die hds3 Geräte muß man schauen)
Oder sowas:

https://www.svb.de/de/simrad-nss9-e...IC39dz3HbeKRmjvrpUe6XYFQZOpuxoC8lrw_wcB#81459


----------



## Rhyn (5. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Danke für den Tipp. Das Elite 9 habe ich auf meiner Auswahlliste.

War nun an der Aquafisch in Friedrichshafen. Dieses Jahr war ich besonders interessiert am Stand vom Echolotzentrum Schlageter. Habe mir da das neue Lowrance Echolot/GPS HDS-9 Carbon mit StructurScan 3D Box, 3 D Heckgeber und zusätzlichem Heckgeber Airmar TM150m näher angeschaut. Der Preis ist recht hoch, das Gerät kann aber einiges und scheint mir momentan in dieser Kategorie eines der Besten zu sein. Leider weiss ich nicht, ob es dazu schon eine deutsche Betriebsanleitung gibt. Weiss jemand von euch, ob es so etwas gibt?


----------



## PROLOGIC (26. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Hallo

Und das HELIX hast du dir gar nicht mehr angeschaut?
Hast du dich denn mittlerweile für ein Gerät entschieden?

@Frank aus Lev:
Hast du denn mittlerweile dein neues Helix schon ausprobiert?

Mfg
Alex


----------



## Rhyn (27. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*

Hallo
Habe mir alles was zurzeit aktuell ist und für meine Zwecke optimal ist, gut angeschaut.
Werde das Lowrance HDS-9 Carbon mit StrucTurScan 3D Box, 3D Heckgeber und Airmar TM150 anschaffen.
mfg, Gregor


----------



## Frank aus Lev (27. März 2017)

*AW: Richtige Echolot/GPS Auswahl fällt schwer*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> @Frank aus Lev:
> Hast du denn mittlerweile dein neues Helix schon ausprobiert?
> 
> Mfg
> Alex


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4648305&postcount=2


----------

